# snoway plows



## fredie (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to this site and to snow plowing, almost had my mind made up on a boss sport plow, but stumbled across a snoway plow, anybody know much about these plows (snoway) that is, I have done my research on boss plows, but can't find a whole lot on snoway plow, any input good or bad would be great. By the way I have a 2003 toyota tundra, so my options are kind of limited, thanks.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a sno-way and know a few others that run a sno-way. I am happy with it. The cutting edge comes perpindicular to the ground, so I find I do not tear up drives/grass. The down pressure is a nice feature. There light weight. I have a 22 series on my Ranger. Cant speak for the bigger plows.


----------



## fredie (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks pooleo8, thats the same plow I was looking at was the 22 series. Keep the suggestions coming please. Need to buy something soon!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've installed a few on the Tacoma, very nice set up.

Check my website for more on Snoway plows


----------



## boujwa1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

*29 HD sno-way*

Hello, 
I have had a sno-way plow since 2002, back then I bought an eight foot model with down pressure that fit my 1999 Chevy Silverado ext cab 2500 with an eight foot bed. I kept this truck and plow set up until last month(Oct) when I traded it in for a 2009 Chevy Silverado 2500 HD ext cab with a 61/2 bed, I always used 2x2x2 cement patio blocks for counter weight, this truck I used 6 of them. I bought another sno-way plow 29HD with down pressure and Installed it myself which is what I did back in 2002. I want to express my disappointment in the instructions given with the kit, first, The bottom brackets had to be elongated to fit the holes in the truck, second the headlights instruction as to how to wire in the diodes to the directional were so vague that even the dealer had a hard time reading them,
third and even more importantly is the manufacture of the plow states that 8" to 10" of ground clearance is needed, I have 8" and when I go over a dip in the road I hit the plow frame. (not to healthy for the truck) My truck has the plow prep package along with the towing package so I don't believe it's the trucks fault. It only has 34,000 miles on it. Have any of you experience these problems. I would like to hear from the sno-way person on this site as to what he suggests I do. I have not brought it back to the sno-way dealer yet as I am looking to hear from you guys first. And yes it did plow about 12" of heavy wet Halloween snow last weekend.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

^^sounds like you need some heavy duty shocks. As when your hit the dips, the truck is bottoming out. iirc, the plow prep package pertains to trans cooling and engine cooling. Maybe the timbrens would work also.


----------



## boujwa1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was thinking of installing them, but my other truck never had that problem, the shocks are factory and good but now it makes me wonder if I should put on a hd pair of shocks or the timbrens.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't represent Snoway but I know a little bit about them



boujwa1955;1336912 said:


> I want to express my disappointment in the instructions given with the kit, first, The bottom brackets had to be elongated to fit the holes in the truck,
> 
> 
> Are you sure you had the right mount? Fit up is rarely a problem with the snoway mounts. there are a bunch of Chevy mounts all very close to one another. What was the part number?
> ...


Did you add Timbrens? It is almost a given that you need timbrens with the Chevy front end.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

basher;1336976 said:


> Did you add Timbrens? It is almost a given that you need timbrens with the Chevy front end.


No question in my mind, Timbrens are a MUST. You shouldn't plow with a GM with out them IMO


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I've run snoway on a 1 ton straight blade - awesome. We ran it as a 7.5 on a Cherokee - awesome. There is no finer plow for light to mid sized vehicles - period. Once you get to larger trucks or needs like a vee or wideout then it's a different story.

Down pressure - you just can't beat it wesport


----------



## fredie (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks for all the info!!


----------



## fredie (Oct 28, 2011)

I think for now, I will hold off buying a plow for my truck, I have a lawn tractor with front mount snowblower, and a brand new walk behind snowblower, will see how many customers I get and see if there is a demand for getting a plow, again thanks for all your advice and suggestions, greatly appreciated, I will be looking for more advice as the winter rolls on!!


----------



## boujwa1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

The plow kit I got was 99100872 serial #872F200472, EIS adapter kit 99100929/D,96107894 Main Headlight EIS Harness. The upper holes on the frame mounts where the hooks bolt up to had to be elongated to get the bolt through. I was told by the dealer that I had to use the adapter kit for my headlights because my directionals would flash to fast. As far as the torsion bar adjustment no I haven't touched it yet, My other truck was torqued all the way up to maximum amount allowed, should I do the same with this one? I have a hard time believing that this truck can't handle this plow, I think it may need tweaking a little bit, I was just venting because my 1999 2500 with a 2002 new sno-way was perfect in every way, no troubles until last year when one leg of the voltage feed from the controller went dead so I jumped the wires together and ran it that way. What do you recommended the torsion bar should be set at?


----------

